# Can I rsync One sided?



## mrmarria (Apr 17, 2014)

I have an old qmail (active) server - no rsync - can't seem to make rsync.

New server FreeBSD 10 almost ready. Is there a way to run rsync from it  without the daemon on the other side to bring in the qmail structure?

SSH works.

Most compiles fail -  it has FreeBSD 6.2 - been running forever.

Other ideas welcome.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 17, 2014)

Try it: `rsync -n -avz user@oldfreebsd6:/mail/ /tmp/mailtest/`.

Additional flags might be needed.  rsync does not preserve hard links by default, and you may need -axHAX or more.  rsync does not copy FreeBSD file flags, either, unless net/rsync is installed with the FLAGS or RENFL options are enabled.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2014)

mrmarria said:
			
		

> Is there a way to run rsync from it  without the daemon on the other side to bring in the qmail structure?


There's no _need_ to run the daemon. You can use rsync(1) to copy files from one server to another without the daemon.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh, and I forgot to say "remove -n after the tests look like it is doing what is desired".


----------



## mrmarria (Apr 18, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------

